

The iPad will Mirror the iPod's Market Dominance. Here's Why and Why It Matters. - SlipperySlope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/darcytravlos/2012/07/13/the-ipad-will-mirror-the-ipods-market-dominance-heres-why-and-why-it-matters/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Consider this: no significant competing products yet exist for the iPad. The
category is exploding and is expected to overtake the computer category by
2015 or 2016. The iPad dominates the category, and its domination could grow
stronger with a smaller iPad Mini. Purchasing decisions for the iPad are more
similar to that of the iPod, which today still commands two-thirds of the MP3
player market, and are not distorted by the telecommunication industry
dynamics."

Who else thinks that an iPad mini will compete strongly with the Kindle Fire
and Google Nexus 7?

------
pedalpete
This article glosses over iPhone vs. Android and talks about the iPhone as if
it is the only smartphone platform out there.

The iPad's "dominance" is likely to mirror the iPhone rather than the iPod.

The iPod was a simple device, and Apple did a great job of designing and
marketing it, but tablets are a completely different animal. Now it's about
apps, compatibility, etc. etc.

The iPod/iTunes combination really didn't have any competition from an user
experience standpoint until the ZuneHD, and at that point, the market had
already shifted to the iPhone.

The iPad is now starting to see some competition, and though they have a bit
of a head start, I don't think it is insurmountable.

They had a similar lead with the iPhone, but that hasn't stopped Android's
rapid growth.

